
Individual/startup applications for Quantum Machine Learning incubator open - tbabej
https://www.creativedestructionlab.com/quantum2018/
======
tbabej
Disclosure: I am a co-founder of one of the startups graduating this year. The
program accepts (international) applications both from individuals and
established companies. I thought it would be helpful to provide some insight
how the program works.

As part of the program (situated in Toronto), you get both financial and
hardware support. Financial support is in the form of a pre-seed SAFE from VC
funds (Bloomberg Beta, Data Collective and Spectrum 28). Hardware partners
include Rigetti computing and D-Wave, providing training and access to the
hardware.

The program starts with a month long bootcamp, providing scientific and
business advice. The science part is lead by actual scientists working in the
field (Peter Wittek, Seth Lloyd, Michele Mosca, Roger Melko [1]).

Once you are accepted and your venture is established, you are periodically
mentored in 2-month intervals when the "CDL sessions" take place. You get
1-on-1 meetings with accomplished business mentors / VCs / scientists, who can
volunteer to work with you over the next 2-month sprint and set your
objectives. Companies not attracting any attention from mentors are eventually
cut.

The QML incubator is one of several streams under the Creative Destruction
Lab, and they are open to international applicants (although they are
encouraged to apply sooner). The deadlines are May 10th and May 31st.

If you have questions, comment here, and I'll do my best to answer with the
insider knowledge obtained over the past year.

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature23474](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature23474)

~~~
tlubowe
@tbabej I don't think you could've given a better run down of the program!

I am also a co-founder of another CDL startup, and I have to say, the program
is absolutely fantastic. The resources available to those who enter and are
accepted are really helpful. CDL has been instrumental in our success, and we
wouldn't be where we are today without their guidance and support!

I would highly recommend this program to any entrepreneur or any academic
looking to do something entrepreneurial to look at the CDL's various streams.
Especially if you are interested in Quantum as, in my opinion, the CDL is
easily the best program out there for Quantum Machine Learning startups.

~~~
gibbyahmad
The best part about the program is you get access to quantum hardware from
D-Wave and Regetti. We are in the process of building a quantum ecosystem in
Toronto. I speak for myself and others in the program when I say that QML
truly is one of a kind.

